# EHU splitters



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

A little help would be appreciated thanks. One of the posts last night was about EHU connections that split off into three outlets, I am damned if I can now find it and looking through the catalogue of 'gooutdoors' that was mentioned has simply given me a headache.
Not a huge problem I know but if you could please give me a lead :lol: 
Many thanks,
Norman.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-136121.html

Peter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Most caravan spares shops have them. About £10


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> So does eBay << but you won't like the price!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Obviously a mistake, but plenty to choose from >> here <<


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

teensvan said:


> Most caravan spares shops have them. About £10


You wish :lol: prices have moved on, even discount stores are nearer £12.99 ebay is the best on price including P&P


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Specsavers for you Techno, old son!! :lol: :lol:

£9.89 >> here <<

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes Dave that's a NEW listing probably inspired by US :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And that's one of the most creative excuses I've heard in a long time! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Gents, thanks for the rapid info, and then the original article has now appeared on the site :roll: 

Can you give me the next lottery numbers also :lol: 

Norman.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

For the sake of a tenner daft not to have one if your going to France.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Have given up, had to reset my e-bay password and ID, then had to reset my pay pal details, then they couldn't recognize my bank details because I have changed banks :roll: 
I know when I am beaten so I GIVE UP


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Techo 100.

No prices have not moved on. Only rip off prices move on.

steve


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I cannot see why I should need one. I go on campsites and expect to have my own individual ehu.

I do not want to have two other clowns hogging all the power and triggering the "fuse" all the time. Sharing 10 - 16 amps is not my idea of fun.

Perhaps they may be use on aires but I have no experience of using an ehu on an aire.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*nightmare*



Zebedee said:


> >> So does eBay << but you won't like the price!! 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> Obviously a mistake, but plenty to choose from >> here <<


And when the price is right, I would not buy.

I had a nightmare with that seller.

TM


----------

